# Who is your favorite supervillain of all time and why?



## Gaining Gourmet (Nov 4, 2005)

Someone had to. Also, evil is more fun.



There's too many here for me:

Apocalypse
Magneto
Mr. Sinister
The Joker
Two Face
Any Batman villain come to think of it.


But if I have to pick one, it's Harley Quinn. She's crazy. She's hot. She gives us hope that every crazy man can find an equally crazy woman.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 4, 2005)

Aaaah, Hope.

Hmm, My personal favourite supervilian would have to be... until further notice... Lex Luthor. He's like an evil Batman without the dreadful attitude. Is Deadpool a supervillian? He's pretty darn cool too. Then there's Bullseye, Venon and Carnage, and I'm probably missing a whole host of even better ones... I need to read more comics.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 4, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

My favorite villain is Strong Bad.


----------



## Carol W. (Nov 4, 2005)

...to answer! Count Dracula-without doubt, hands down. There have been several good actors who played the role with success: Louis Jourdan, Frank Langella, John Carradine.... Christopher Lee was swell, and while I'd have loved to see him continue playing the Count, I can't really blame him for eventually walking away from the character, as the "Dracula" movies they put him in got progessively sillier and lousier!

Who owns the role, in my opinion? Bela Lugosi, of course!! He may not have typified the character as Stoker envisioned him, but that handsome, cruel face of his will always represent Dracula to me. 

Oh-and why is Dracula my fav? Hey, it's hard to resist a handsome Continental gentleman who really knows how to show a girl a good time! (and offers her immortality, to boot)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2005)

W




(There's a 10 character minimum? Ok.)


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2005)

My own favorite is Dr. No, because he epitomizes the cool, axis two personality disorder sociopath with the intelligence and will to destroy the World and not give it a second thought....like Fu Manchu and the other Sax-Rohmer-inspired supervillans, there is an element of mystery and unpredictabilty behind the massive intellect and more than a bit of cold-hearted evil...right up there with Moriarity....as far as comic books, I am thinking Sir Miles, in "The Invisibles"...the archetypal inbred aristocratic villain, with a strange psychedelic past.....altogether a fascinating character!
:shocked:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 4, 2005)

Dr. Anton Phibes...such passion.

aaron£


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

Josef Stalin's a pretty cool supervillain. Not even the US could take him down.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2005)

Does my first wife count????


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

Only if she took math.

And if she did, tell her to put it back. Loads of kids can't graduate high school if they don't get a chance to take a math.


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 5, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Excellent.



LOL, I'm gonna have to go with Monty Burns too. Of course Carrie's _Shaun of the Dead_ signature quote may have something to do with my decision.  (I love that movie!)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 5, 2005)

Snidely Whiplash!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 5, 2005)

Carol W. said:


> Count Dracula-without doubt, hands down. There have been several good actors who played the role with success: Louis Jourdan, Frank Langella, John Carradine.... Christopher Lee was swell,



Props for mentioning Langella. His version of Dracula is very underrated. Fantastic movie. One of my all time favorites. 



ClashCityRocker said:


> Dr. Anton Phibes...such passion.
> 
> aaron£



Phibes? He had perhaps a flair for the dramatic in accomplishing his goal of resurrecting his beloved wife. But a villain? No, not really.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 5, 2005)

this is a good question.

its probably a bad idea to ask a complete comic geek because I will take this question _way_ too seriously.

Dr. Octopus just seems like a screw up a lot of the time, so not him. The Green Goblin always seems to give Spidey a run for his money. So he's a contender. 

The Joker is just freaking psychotic. I hate him so much, but I love to hate him. I hate him almost as much as I hate some real people in my life. For similar reasons too: causing other people misery and either not realizing it, or finding joy in it. I like the Riddler, too. Not the flamboyant Jim Carrey/Frank Gorshin, but the cold, calculating, sinister Riddler from the animated series and the comics.

The Kingpin is a cool villain. Mostly because he probably actually exists somewhere. I have the distinct feeling that if there were a real Kingpin, he'd be Shug Nite (sp?).

So, yeah, there is a vast array of villains to choose from. Based on intelligence, threat to hero/world, over-all creepiness, hatred inspiring...

I guess I'll just stick with Mr. Burns as my answer.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 5, 2005)

In no particular order & for obvious reasons.....KingPin,Big Bertha & the Blob!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 5, 2005)

No brainer, Goldfinger.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm more in tume with the evil genius villian myself... I would have to go with Dr. Doom, or Lex Luther


----------



## Carrie (Nov 5, 2005)

It's Just Me said:


> LOL, I'm gonna have to go with Monty Burns too. Of course Carrie's _Shaun of the Dead_ signature quote may have something to do with my decision.  (I love that movie!)



Clearly you have excellent taste.


----------



## Moonchild (Nov 5, 2005)

Evil Ash





Or maybe Kurgan. There can be only one!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

The Darkness in Jodorowsky/Moebius' _The Incal_.


----------



## Carol W. (Nov 5, 2005)

.....remember Scaramanga, in "The Man With the Golden Gun"? Now there was one evil, cold-hearted fella! Half villain, half overgrown child prodigy....


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 5, 2005)

Any D & D Forgotten Realms fans here? I'd have to go with Artemis Entreri, from R.A. Salvatore. Talk about a complex man with a past that leaves you wondering. I can hardly wait for him to meet up with Drizzt again. And now that that he is partnered up with the Drow Jarlaxle, these stories will only get more gripping.


----------



## Rota (Nov 5, 2005)

I kinda liked (if 'liked' is the right word...) Annihilus, from the old Fantastic Four. Like Alien, Annihilus was just an angry, unstoppable appetite, with a really great-looking Jack Kirby character design.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 5, 2005)

Zorak







And The Riddler






Hmmm, they even sort of look alike! I must like skinny green creeps. :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

From Star Trek, we have...

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 5, 2005)

Star Trek's all about The Borg.


----------



## New_Exposures (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanos

EXTREMELY Powerful, machiavellian and so brilliant that even the good guys have to turn to him for help occasionally


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 6, 2005)

Well there is Doctor No of course.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 6, 2005)

Shame on me for forgetting this one.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

Atomic Vomit

Honorable Mentions: 
Frank Gorshin's Riddler (childhood crush)
Dr. Evil from Austin Powers (especially as he's being humiliated by his teenage son)
Satan (both from South Park fame and Lucy, the Daughter of the Devil, and well, The Bible)
That maniacal alternate universe Captain Kirk (Mercy. I still get tingly.)


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 7, 2005)

The scariest supervillain? Dick Cheney, accompanied by his own version of Igor, Lynndie England.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2005)

The Wicked Queen (Brothers Grimm)
Ursuala (the Little Mermaid)
Queen of the Night (Die Zauberflöte - Mozart)
Magnito (X-Men)
Matron Mama Horton (Chicago)
Imhotep (The Mummy)


----------



## curvluver (Nov 7, 2005)

fatlane said:


> From Star Trek, we have...
> 
> KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!




Khan was a great villianous character, but the Borg have to rank up there as well...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 7, 2005)

curvluver said:


> Khan was a great villianous character, but the Borg have to rank up there as well...



Khan was a true Trek villain. The Borg were an overused plot device.

Khan vs the Borg also helps illustrate why Kirk was a better captain than Picard. 

Kirk would not have been assimilated. Kirk would have kicked the Borg's butts after getting his shirt torn. He then would have taught the Borg the error of their ways and nailed the Borg queen. All in one episode no less. The Borg vs the Federation would have never drag on and on and on...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Nov 7, 2005)

Here are my favorite supervillains:

Darth Vader--Lord Vader is very much in control of things and he does not tolerate failure. Well, at least he's more forgiving than the Emperor.

Skeletor--He's evil, he's funny and you've got to love him. He's always got a new plan to conquer Castle Grayskull and get rid of He-Man. But his minions always manage to screw up.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 7, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> The Wicked Queen (Brothers Grimm)
> Ursuala (the Little Mermaid)
> Queen of the Night (Die Zauberflöte - Mozart)
> Magnito (X-Men)
> ...



Oh my! I completely forgot about Ursula. I've always thought it would be great fun to play her in a stage production.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Nov 7, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I also like the Vampire Lestat.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 7, 2005)

I forgot one of the most evil people in my list....

Cruella DeVille...


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 8, 2005)

The Joker,Magneto, Shredder, Krang (was he a brain in the stomach or a talking stomach... i guess i will never know) Dracula, The evil witch from Snow White (had bad dreams about her for years) Captain Hook, Frankenstein- the maker not the monster....

Most recently: the almost post-modern Villain: Dr Drakken from Kim Possible...and yes i still watch cartoons...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 8, 2005)

nicolethefantastic said:


> The Joker,Magneto, Shredder, Krang (was he a brain in the stomach or a talking stomach... i guess i will never know) Dracula, The evil witch from Snow White (had bad dreams about her for years) Captain Hook, Frankenstein- the maker not the monster....
> 
> Most recently: the almost post-modern Villain: Dr Drakken from Kim Possible...and yes i still watch cartoons...



I hope I don't sound geeky for know this, but Krang was a brain from another dimension, that created himself a body, and some reason desided to ride in the stomach.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 8, 2005)

Michael Moore


----------



## curvluver (Nov 8, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Michael Moore



The city in which I live in he would have to be considered a superhero....


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, so Dick Cheney for your villain, then.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 8, 2005)

Dick Chenney's not so super.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2005)

He's a lich. That's pretty darn super.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd have to go with Ursula (little mermaid) and B'aal from Stargate SG-1 (he's so hot...yeah, I know not your typical supervillain but oh well)...there are a few more, but they're not coming to me now.


----------



## schmee69 (Nov 9, 2005)

I cast my vote for Herr Starr from the Preacher series. He wasn't really a SUPERvillain, but he was super in my book.

And maybe one for Dr. Bong from Howard the Duck.:bow:


----------



## New_Exposures (Nov 9, 2005)

schmee69 said:


> I cast my vote for Herr Starr from the Preacher series. He wasn't really a SUPERvillain, but he was super in my book.
> 
> And maybe one for Dr. Bong from Howard the Duck.:bow:



Holy smoke.. you mean someone besides ME remember howard the DUCK?
(well we are all trying to forget the movie but that doesnt count)


----------



## New_Exposures (Nov 9, 2005)

How the heck could I have forgotten the Master from Doctor WHo


----------



## schmee69 (Nov 9, 2005)

New_Exposures said:


> Holy smoke.. you mean someone besides ME remember howard the DUCK?
> (well we are all trying to forget the movie but that doesnt count)



Howard the Duck was and is one of the best comic series ever created. When Steve Gerber did that new mini-series a few years ago, I was elated. Maybe he'll pen another tale someday...

And furthermore, there are some GREAT pieces of artwork in my Howard the Duck Magazines, drawn by none other than the infamous Ned Sonntag.


----------



## New_Exposures (Nov 9, 2005)

schmee69 said:


> .And furthermore, there are some GREAT pieces of artwork in my Howard the Duck Magazines, drawn by none other than the infamous Ned Sonntag.



Seriously? I think ive got those somewhere

(I've got a cb collection on around 5-8k)


----------



## fatlane (Nov 9, 2005)

Best supervillain... Bishop Brennan from _Father Ted._


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

Fat Cat ---> from Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers.
The big freaky scary cat from -----> The Secret of Nimh
The Horned King, The Lord of Annubis, King Arawn ----> characters from Lloyd Alexander and his series of: "The Book of Three", "The Black Cauldron", "The Castle of Llyr", "Taran Wanderer", and "The High King."
Beebop and Rocksteady ---> from TMNT
Plankton ----> from Spongebob Squarepants
Vickie ----> Timmy Turner's babysitter from "Fairly Odd Parents"
Jorgen Von Strangle -----> parody of Arnold Swarzeneggar on "Fairly Odd Parents"
Rat King----> from Nutcracker Suite
Swiper ----> the fox from Dora the Explorer
Mephistopheles ----->Mephistopheles was the first to join with Lucifer during the rebellion against God at the beginning of time.
The Brain ----> from Pinky and the Brain *Animaniacs*

http://cartoonvillains.8m.com/encyclopedia1.htm <--- neat site


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 16, 2006)

This is tough here are my top 5
1) Darth Vader
2)Green Goblin
3) Joker
4)Lex Luthor
5) Venom


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

I like Sabertooth. >_>

Basically Wolverine, but eviller. It's cool seeing the two of them mix it up.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Excellent.




Yessssssss! I agree!


----------



## Zoom (Mar 16, 2006)

Strange that nobody yet mentioned DOCTOR DOOM! He was always my favorite, and the most mysterious besides. His villainy consisted of doing everything he could to rule the world, and stamp out democracy, but other than that he was a nice guy who ruled Latveria somewhat fairly.

In that issue of Fantastic Four I was surprised when he came "back" after many years, wearing silvery armor. Apparently Kristoff (who had the mind of Doom) and the other one (who had the body of Doom but was a failure) were both fakes. Then he went to the year 2099 and became President, and did a better job than Dubya.


----------



## bradlm (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd have to say my favorite is probably Magneto. Others have cooler powers or nicknames, but this guy believes in what he does. He justifies everything in the name of what he thinks is freedom for "his people" and he survived the Nazi concentration camps so he has seen the truest face of pure evil. Now that's a supervillian to me


----------



## bradlm (Mar 16, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Strange that nobody yet mentioned DOCTOR DOOM! He was always my favorite, and the most mysterious besides. His villainy consisted of doing everything he could to rule the world, and stamp out democracy, but other than that he was a nice guy who ruled Latveria somewhat fairly.
> 
> In that issue of Fantastic Four I was surprised when he came "back" after many years, wearing silvery armor. Apparently Kristoff (who had the mind of Doom) and the other one (who had the body of Doom but was a failure) were both fakes. Then he went to the year 2099 and became President, and did a better job than Dubya.


ok, ANYONE could do a better job than Dubya!!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 18, 2006)

How about Eartha Kitt as Catwoman? More feline than Julie Newmar and a woman who was banned from Lyndon Johnson's White House after openly sharing her views with Lady Bird. I was 7 when that show was on (Batman) and my eyes were glued to her. She had a quiet menace to her and she reminded me of a neighbor's black cat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Skeletor... of Course!


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 18, 2006)

James Earl Jones in the Conan movie was fantastic - a drug pusher and morpher -and that voice - uh huh! And able to control the masses via religion - all the makings of an immortal.

Then Leo McKern as the only actor to play #2 in The Prisoner twice. (Later he of course owned the role of Rumpole of The Bailey).

Leune (phonectic spelling), the lackey of the gamma quadrant overlords in DS9 was creepy, and the head Cardascian was truly a conflicted soul, which makes him a great evil charactor, as he keeps almost doing the right things, and yet in the end just can't help but be evil.

And how about Stormbringer, the Black Blade? (Yeah, only a sword, but one that feasts on souls and controls its wielder).


----------



## mejix (Mar 18, 2006)

dr. smith from "lost in space". doesn't really fit the category but for some reason came to mind. i got a kick of that simpsons scene at a sci fi convention where dr smith tries to talk to bart and the robot goes "danger! bart simpson danger!"

many of the villains of scooby doo where kind of fun

goldar -from that japanese series where everybody in the family would become a rocket. the monsters of "the power rangers" where hilarious. i once saw them fighting a big woman's purse. 

there was that tweety cartoon where tweety drank a dr. jekyll poison and beat on sylvester. that was kind of bizarre. it would freak me out.

and in the movies hannibal lecter, of course.


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 18, 2006)

- Techno-Destructo
- Gor-Gor
- The Reaganator
- Bonesnapper
- etc


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

Snidely Whiplash, arch-enemy of Dudley Doo-Right of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.






(Strangely enough, I found this picture on the Harvard Law web site...)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

I think Disney has some of the best villains ever. My top five:

5. Scar (Lion King)
4. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
3. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
2. Cruella De Vil (101 Dalmatians)
1. The Queen (Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, there are those three elderly guys in the Batman comics, I forgot their names...
One is always making exacly timed plans;
The other is just too nice to be a villain;
The third one is very experienced, always talking about how much better it was in the past...

Anyone else? Yes...

Hades of Disney's Hercules

There may be many more, esp. from the Marvel/DC crossover, but my brain feels somewhat washed out lately, so...


----------



## Zoom (Mar 18, 2006)

mejix said:


> goldar -from that japanese series where everybody in the family would become a rocket.


The series you are referring to is called "Space Giants". Goldar was the lead good guy!





The bad guy was called Rodak and looked like this:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 19, 2006)

1. Agnew
2. Curly
3. Joan Rivers
4. Yoko Ono 
5. Lex Luther


----------



## herin (Mar 19, 2006)

My picks are (in no particual order):

Zorak
HIM (from the powerpuff girls)
Darth Varder
Lestat
Sauron
IT (the evil clown)


----------



## Archangel (Mar 19, 2006)

The best villains always have a very human element that makes you almost root for them, or at the very least sympathize with them. Going off of this premise, I would probably go with:

1). Anakin Skywalker from Episode III. When I watched this, I knew where it was going to end, but I didn't expect to feel so much for this character.

2). Dr. Octopus from Spiderman 2. This was just a guy who wanted to prove he was right, and had the ability to overcome his villainous traits in the end of the movie.

3). Magneto: This is a mutant who was in Nazi Concentration Camps, and sees humans going that same route with mutants years later. He fights back, not content to try and coexist, but to strive out a piece for his kind. His friendship/hatred for Professor X was also a great dynamic when the writers used it.


----------



## mejix (Mar 19, 2006)

Zoom said:


> The series you are referring to is called "Space Giants". Goldar was the lead good guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*dude thats awesome!!!!!*
i hadn't seen those images since the mid 70's. wow. and rodak's assistant would turn into some sort of grape frosty when killed, no? hehehe you made my day. i'm downloading these images and sending it to my high school friends. thanks a lot!


----------



## shy guy (Mar 19, 2006)

Well heres my list...Green Goblin(1) Venom(2) Dr.Doom(3) Magneto(4) Joker(5) Juggernaut(6) Zoom(7) Galactus(8) Kingpin(9) Tricktser(10)...and thats it ...later


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 19, 2006)

Favorite villian ever...

Vincent Price in anything.

He was so creppy and hammy all at the same time.

Gosh I miss Vinnie!!

And of a supervillian nature...

Jack Nickolson as the Joker.

You just can't top Jack.


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 20, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Favorite villian ever...
> 
> Vincent Price in anything.
> 
> ...



Jack in Witches of Easwick - just soooo smarmy - what a devil!

One of my all time favorite Vinnie films - Theatre of Blood with Dianna Rigg - where he goes around killing the judges of a theatre circle who shunned him - and doing it with style - using different scenes from Shakespeare.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried and true...Darth Vader. Brings back fond memories of my first date with my boyfriend. *sigh* LOL (Revenge of The Sith)


----------

